# Personal Fitness



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good morning all, 


It's no question that our physical fitness will be important in all aspects of a WROL or TEOTWAWKI. Personally, I lack this greatly. My last real exercise was like, 6 years ago. I doubt I would make it very far. So as part of my preps I am dedicating myself to getting in shape, Other than round. 

But I have no idea what to do, I've been a member at a gym for two years but I've only went once, the one time I did go I felt like an idiot and had no idea what to do. I still don't. There is so much information on the web It's hard to know what to go with, or what exercises are important to start with. 

Is anyone here into this? Could you point me to some simple beginner information or maybe give me an example of what a good routine would be, to get into. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you are just looking to tone up you don't need heavy weight. Use the machines and divide your body into sections. Work your upper body one day, arms and shoulders the next, and DON'T skip leg day. Do cardio 3-4 times a week too, one foot in front of the other. Abs come from the kitchen not sit ups (do sit ups though). The more you do it the more you will enjoy it and the better you will feel. They gym keeps me from headlining CNN and FOX news.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I swim. I love swimming so I don't consider it exercise. If you want a nice work out get some free wood. Load the big pieces into the back of a truck then bring it home and unload it. Then cut it up the next day LOL


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I do not work out today it will be day 4,200 that i skipped... I am consistent


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Start off easy. Making it too hard will discourage your good intentions. Walk. Start with a mile every day or every other day for 2 weeks, then increase it. Get to a good distance, maybe 4 miles by slowly increasing distance over time. depending on your health and age start jogging the last 100 yards, then increase that distance. Basic calisthenics. Stretching, jumping jacks, knee bends,sit ups, push ups. then decide if you need machines. Or use your membership on a bike or treadmill if the weather is inclement. If your worried about cross country bugging out, Hike in the park or the woods with your bug out bag on. Slowly increase time and distance. If your significant other or a friend wants to do the activity with you, its harder to say I don't feel like it. After a month you will have started the habit, but its easy to break the habit in that first month. Same with weights, start easy but put the time in. Slowly increase it over time if thats your objective.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Move more, eat less.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Diet and light cardio. Then heavy cardio then Weights later.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 on stretching before you work out. Stay flexible. It will help prevent strains and injuries.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

It helps to have a goal or a standard in mind. Mine came from an article I ran across that gave the FBI standards for a field agent age 50-59. I figured good enough for G work, good enough for me. So I started working towards that goal. 24 situps in 1 minute, 13 pushups without stopping, a 300 yard run in under 83 seconds and a 1.5 mile run in under 15:15sec. when I reach that goal then I'll maintain and flex it out further above the standard.

I have not "ran" anywhere in a long time, so long that it felt uncoordinated to move that fast, sort of like I was going to stumble and fall forward. I did some testing to see what I could do. i started off by walking at a fast pace, any faster and I would have to break stride and jog. I go to the local HS track which is a nice cushoined surface, if the weather gets bad I can go to the local county track. 2 laps at fast pace walk, sprint 100 yards for time followed by 2 more laps of fast paced walk, followed by a 200 yards sprint, followed by 2 more paced walking laps followed by a 400 yard jog followed by 2 more walking laps. I'm, still doing the routine 2 weeks later about 3-4 times a week, I'm doing the 200 yards in 55 seconds , so the 300 in 83 is within reach. My first day I did the 200 in 72 seconds. This week i may add a 300 yrd run into the mix with more walking. I struggle with the jogging part, I like it least of the whole workout. It ends up being about 2.5 miles covered as 4 laps=1 mile, I do 10.

I'm back to lifting weights too, nothing crazy. I was having problems with tennis elbow, bought one of those gripper devices that adjusts for effort required to operate, I work the forearms, will help with tendonitis and handling firearms. From a time standpoint, the run walking takes about 45 minutes door to door, weight lifting takes about 25 minutes, doing higher reps and lower weight. And I have one of those ab carver machines that really works the core muscles. The walk/run routine I can already feel my lower back getting stronger. I used to have a hard poppping sound feel in lower back if I flexed it while seated, it has just about completely stopped. Am I losing any weight? No idea but I am feeling physically better due to the endorphine release I get from physical activity.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I worked out religiously in my youth, in my late twenties I stopped. About 6 months ago I started up again. My wife and I are doing the P90X workouts. Only light weights, body weight (push ups, pull ups, etc.) and cardio. It has helped tremendously. I'm in my forties, and my shoulder is giving me warning signs of future trouble, but I'm glad to be back in decent shape as all the preps in the world may not matter if you can't physically exert yourself!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cardio(jogging/stairs/rucking). Push-ups. Crunches (and other ab exercises). Squats/lunges. Stretching. Doing this routine, 4-5 days a week, for an hour a day will get damn near anyone in shape in a few months. Don't forget to stretch and eat well too!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 67. With artificial and rebuilt parts.
Worked hard all my life (see statement above for results of this).
I am in reasonable health/shape for a guy my age.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon out to Slippy Lodge and Wellness Spa. We have the latest in modern fitness equipment; For your upper body we specialize in many different types of Shovels, Rakes, and Post Hole Diggers (wooden or composite handles available).

We have multiple Various Mowing Devices for an all around body workout! And we have the ever-popular "Tree-Chainsaw-Ax/Splitting Maul Station. Its been said that this station is no nice, it warms you twice!

There are plenty of large Rocks to dig up and move before you get on the state of the art mower and plenty of gravel to throw into those pesky potholes for a fantastic core workout. 

For the gluts/quads and calves, running up our hills are a legendary work out and if want to concentrate on both the environment and your distance training, the garbage can is a two mile round trip jaunt. Take out 4 large bags of garbage and you just got in an 8 mile run!

Afterwards you can relax in the creek or choose from 4 luxury shower stalls powered by state of the art black and green 3/4 or 5/8 garden hoses. 

Yes Sir, at Slippy Lodge and Wellness Spa YOUR health is our bidness!


(Terms and Conditions may apply)


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Started getting serious about downsizing the keg to a 6 pack about 2 months ago. Hell, I'll be happy with a 12 pack. Maintaining calories at sub 2000 ( I am in the 1650 area) and exercising. You don't have to go crazy here. If someone told me that I needed to do a pull-up to save my life, well, let's just say that I am glad my affairs are in order. I am on my treadmill 4-5 times a week. The amount of time I have available determines length. Generally 2 miles at a minimum, but today I did over five. Start out at your pace and then increase speed and elevation. If you don't have a treadmill, no problem. Go outside. Start walking. In the summer, you will lose more weight that way anyway. It doesn't matter what you do, just get to doing it! I am down over 50 pounds since June 5th! You will be so glad you did!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> Started getting serious about downsizing the keg to a 6 pack about 2 months ago ... I am down over 50 pounds since June 5th!


Well, damn! Go you!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was just working on it last night. Working on my arms and wrists.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James m said:


> I was just working on it last night. Working on my arms and wrists.


You left your flank sooooooo wide open on that response.:glee:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Arm wrestling!! /mind in gutter....


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

James m said:


> Arm wrestling!! /mind in gutter....


He wasn't the only one!!! Thank you for being more specific! I was afraid to ask!


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Good for you. Fitness IS a prep.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have always walked. I grew up back packing and hiking in the mountains, riding my bikes everywhere and swimming.
In my mid thirties I started walking again. I would walk away from home until I got tired and then walk back. At that time I was walking between 3-5 mph. 
I got up to 14 miles a day without getting tired. I danced (country and swing) and was in fairly good shape. I maintained that until I got slammed in an accident. I was waiting at a stop light and a lady in a full size Chevy "didn't see" the light or me and hit me at 35 - 40 mph. I ended up with two compressed disks in my upper back and a ruptured disk in my tail bone. I lost the use of my right arm and hand, and my right lung due to nerve damage and compression. I went through two operations to repair the nerve damage and got my arm and hand working and then two years later another operation to fix the nerves to my diaphragm to get the right lung working. I was on hydrocodone for a year or more without much relief so the pain clinic and my doctor put me on methadone to treat my pain. It worked to relieve most of the pain for a while and I had meds to take when the pain was too much for the methadone but as time went on I spent more time "over drugged" than I preferred. I took myself of the methadone (one of the most addictive drugs known) without any withdrawal effects and when I was off it for a week I went to my doctor and explained the situation. 
She was amazed that after three years I could take myself off it and explained it as me not having an "addictive physiology" - whatever that means. I told her I needed something that I could modify the dose to fit my level of pain for each day. (methadone takes three days for any dose change to take effect) She suggested hydrocodone and I refused that saying is was too strong and only lasted for about 3 hours. After a bit of a discussion we decided on Tylenol-codeine #4. Once I tapered off that we dropped it to #3 and since then I have stopped using any narcotics at all. I still eat a lot of aspirin and occasionally I take a stronger non-narcotic analgesic when I need it.
I started walking again about two years ago and I can walk about two miles now without collapsing when I get home. I can only average three mph so I have a ways to go. In the last two years I have been busy building a 22x28 foot garage and a shop the same size. I still do the maintenance and repairs on my cars and I do work at the gun club maintaining the grounds and repairing equipment. Some days I do wish I could take a pill to make me pain free but that passes. It is better to hurt and still enjoy life that it is to be pain free and not recognize that life is happening. I am currently 64 (next month I'll be 65) 5'10" and 190 pounds so I have about 20 pounds to lose yet. I just keep going with a goal in mind and enjoying life each day. I refuse to let anything get between me and living a full life. (I just wish it was a bit easier sometimes)

OK, I am done whining for the day!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Disturbed12404 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> It's no question that our physical fitness will be important in all aspects of a WROL or TEOTWAWKI. Personally, I lack this greatly. My last real exercise was like, 6 years ago. I doubt I would make it very far. So as part of my preps I am dedicating myself to getting in shape, Other than round.
> 
> ...


best advise just go.
it only takes 30 minutes or so a couple times a week to maintain
it takes a bit more to get there not knowing your age(don't tell me please) you may want to make a routine say 3-4 or times a week plus using your own body for things say like a push mower instead of a riding mower to cut your grass -maybe walking from work(if you can) to get lunch to add to the gym visits.
the most discouraging thing are results a lot of people think that they will see amazing stuff in a couple weeks -but most don't and actually gain a few pounds when they first start out this is normal.
the results are kind of passive one day you'll wake up and wonder why your pants keep falling down another why your shirt seems so big.
you can do it -you know you can, I know you can, and you know you want to so just take it easy, make it a routine.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Schwarzenegger said that if you aren't lifting weights to build muscle then what are you doing there?

Seriously, if I'm not there to build muscle then I might as well go for a walk or bicycle ride.

There are really only two types of weight lifting. 

1) the type that body builders, models, and athletes do.

and

2) power lifting, where they train while swinging the weigh, stressing their tendons, and ligaments, they use a form that might be considered wreckless for anyone just looking to improve their health.

What is the opinion that I'm trying to share here? Well, don't waste your time with high reps and low weights that don't over load your muscles. ie if you aren't creating a lactic acid build up ( a good indicator that your muscles were worked out hard) then you are not working out at an intense enough level.

------------------------------------------------------------

Also, on a separate note: Do you know when your body grows muscle?

It is not when you are training, in fact you are breaking down your muscle.

It is not while you are limping around with sore muscles, you body needs to recover from the work out.

It is after your muscles have recovered, there is a period of growth or overcompensation.

Moral of the story: Don't over train. Over training will rob you of your growth.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have said this several times in the past... I am not in great shape - but shtf it will not take very long.... After I stop going to work and start staying at home full time - my work taking care of my family and we cut back on meals and snacks and I start doing more wood chopping and hauling and filling sand bags and hoeing gardens and etc..............

I will go on the shtf fitness program


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Diet is also an important part of physical well-being. More protein through diet. Less crap.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

How to start really depends on what your goals are. Do you want to run 5K races? Triathlons? Build muscle? Build endurance? If you're part of a gym more than likely there will be a few trained personal trainers who can answer some of these questions. However like others have said even if it's getting out and walking a few miles every day it's at least something.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I would suggest getting a buddy to work out with 1 because it's safer and can help or call for help if you get hurt 2 it makes working out more fun and makes you more motivated and to you can and 3 it's always better to have a buddy around


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think your buddy should be a member of the opposite gender. That would make working out a lot more fun and if you get into trouble she would be more help than those darned old EMTs.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

Disturbed12404 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> It's no question that our physical fitness will be important in all aspects of a WROL or TEOTWAWKI. Personally, I lack this greatly. My last real exercise was like, 6 years ago. I doubt I would make it very far. So as part of my preps I am dedicating myself to getting in shape, Other than round.
> 
> ...


its a shame you paying for a membership and not using it. ive been a gym rat/athlete, since I was in my teens..usmc 4 years active 17 reservist ..pro firefighter 25 years. late 50s now, and I still go daily. due to injuries suffered in 2005, I pretty much just do cardio and light weights. I feel I have never been healthier.

my advice to you, would be to ....just go and start slow...walk for 30 minutes, push ups, sit ups,,,use lite weights on machines. stick with it. and before you know it, you will feel better, then look better and become healthier. oh I almost forgot a very important tip........you cant train yourself in shape with a bad diet...get off sugar


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I do a 5-7 mile hike carrying a 20lb back pack everyday I can. plus I try to eat semi health. Also when hiking I try and take harder routes over rougher ground to keep my body used to dealing with it. after a while you find the hard hikes easier and easier and have to find new challenges but it gets you used to carrying a backpack and moving in rough areas should you ever need it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I think your buddy should be a member of the opposite gender. That would make working out a lot more fun and if you get into trouble she would be more help than those darned old EMTs.


yah I could always use some mouth to mouth necessitations after a good work out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

After a good workout I like a cigarette, a snifter of brandy, and a good talk about what happened. (the good, the bad, and the beauty of it all)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> +1 on stretching before you work out. Stay flexible. It will help prevent strains and injuries.


I did a month of stretching during Physical Therapy and I lost 10 pounds doing so.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I think Schwarzenegger said that if you aren't lifting weights to build muscle then what are you doing there?
> 
> Seriously, if I'm not there to build muscle then I might as well go for a walk or bicycle ride.
> 
> ...


I'm not understanding what you're selling here, sort of contradictory advice. I'm in the lowered weight higher reps camp. By your advice I should just stay on the couch and eat bonbons? I can NOT risk injury to a joint that would render me unable to work by lifting a weight that is close to my max. I can lift and do the workout to the point of muscle fatigue where I can no longer push that amount due to the number of reps.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in the lower weight group because I'm old, when I was younger I was into body building, now my back is bad


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm not understanding what you're selling here, sort of contradictory advice. I'm in the lowered weight higher reps camp. By your advice I should just stay on the couch and eat bonbons? I can NOT risk injury to a joint that would render me unable to work by lifting a weight that is close to my max. I can lift and do the workout to the point of muscle fatigue where I can no longer push that amount due to the number of reps.


Good question. I'm glad you asked. Im suggesting that you that you do sets of 8 to 15 rep with a weight sufficiently high enough to recruit as much of your muscle fiber as possible.

By maintaining good form and technique you will be able to work your muscles to failure ( ie unable to correctly complete that next rep). The weight that you use will be nowhere near your maximum-lift-once weight. Imo, the maximum weight lifted once is not something to ever try. Leave that sort of training for power liters.

Don't waste your time with extremely light weight because they don't overload your muscle. If you can do 200 reps with a weight that doesn't even make you feel a burn, then you are pretty much wasting your time ( unless you want to consider it a calorie burning exercise)

As far as over training goes, you are correct sitting on the couch is not the answer to growing your muscle. But when your chest muscles are screaming at you from a hard workout, don't be working them out again when you haven't done a leg workout yet. Working any muscle group too often will destroy the growth period you want to experience from all your hard work. That is basically what I meant by not over training.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

BTW, 3-5 sets of 8-15 rep is not the only method used. There are other ways like super sets. Super sets almost make me sound like I am contradicting myself because they will do 200 reps in sets of 25 to 50. But the difference is they will be using a high enough weight to make it brutally intense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back in the mid 1980's, I participated in a 1 year study on Weight and Resistance Training called Periodization and the science is indisputable. Good info I think.

http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Practice-Resistance-Training-Michael/dp/0880117060
http://www.amazon.com/Periodization...y-Training/dp/073607483X/ref=pd_bxgy_14_img_y


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry about multiple posts, I'm just separating some of the thoughts that I have.

Back to avoiding injury. I advoid injury by learning and maintaining correct form and technique. Correct form almost never involves swinging the weight, or stressing your joints beyond reason. And, if you get into an exercise that makes you feel this way, you are the expert of your body, stop doing what you are doing. At least for now. You can always seek more info from a reference guide or trainer.

The advantage to correct form, I can do my bench press, start with warm up sets at 95lbs, and finish my 5th or 6th set at about 165lb. I haven't even come close to my maximum bench press. Personally, I don't even know what my max bench press is, nor do I care. Max lifts are bound to injure me. I don't want that.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone looked at the workout info from a book called 'BodyForLife'? It is a good system, imo. It splits your into an upper body day, and a lower body day. This is a good compromise if you like full body workouts, and everyone around you is telling you to split you muscle groups over 5 days. In fact, I don"t consider it a compromise at all for myself. 
THe guys that split into 5 days are more accomplished, they require more work to achieve muscle overload. And, they are able to train at a higher intensity. Their bodies are also conditioned and capable of recovering fast. If I did a leg work out like they did, they would reach recover in 48-72hrs, it would take me a week LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whatever you do, keep moving!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Lactic acid discomfort in your muscle;

Imo, if you are not feeling a tactic acid build up 2 days after your workout, you aren't working hard enough.

No pain, no gain.

Warning, in the first weeks of a new routine, go extremely slow. Your isn't just feeling sore muscles

Edit: sorry, glasses weren't on. ......You aren't just feeling sore muscles, you are probably feeling inflamed ligaments and tendons, and maybe joints,too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I'm very close to 65. I have a back injury and I can walk all of 2 miles before it is really uncomfortable. I stretch daily (or I don't move so well) and I use a 5 pound weight on a string and a 1" tube to roll it up and down twice with my arms outstretched 3 to 5 times a day. (that's to help me hold my 22 rifle for rimfire silhouette) 
What ever I lift with my arms or legs it has to be symmetrical or my back really complains. 
I know I need to strengthen my back (all of it) and the rest of my body too. What does an old guy like me do?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Stress is the key to improving your body. The correct amount and the correct kind. We all know what that is, yet we over do it or under do it. 

Instead of measuring a walk by distance, I guess we could measure it on a homemade 1-10 scale where we decide what is most important. If I feel injured after walking too far, then a 10 should not represent being injured, it should probably represent the farthest distance without feeling injured, then maybe I should focus on walks that rank in the 5-7 range.......but do them regularly


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Ok, I'm very close to 65. I have a back injury and I can walk all of 2 miles before it is really uncomfortable. I stretch daily (or I don't move so well) and I use a 5 pound weight on a string and a 1" tube to roll it up and down twice with my arms outstretched 3 to 5 times a day. (that's to help me hold my 22 rifle for rimfire silhouette)
> What ever I lift with my arms or legs it has to be symmetrical or my back really complains.
> I know I need to strengthen my back (all of it) and the rest of my body too. What does an old guy like me do?


Pauls,
Try this routine for your back. Worked for me.
Back Pain Exercises & Back Pain Relief ? Foundation Training Foundation Training


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy,
I have bookmarked the page and will do it! 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I do quick movements with light weights. 5# for my wrists and 10# for my arms for lack of a 15#. I can't find weights at Walmart, I think it's because nobody that shops there uses them. Quick movements with a lot of repetition. I did a lot the other night and I could not wake myself up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I religiously work out every day doing many reps of 12 oz curls. Soon I hope to move up to the 40 oz range.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I religiously work out every day doing many reps of 12 oz curls. Soon I hope to move up to the 40 oz range.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I've decided to renew my resolve to eat better and exercise. I'm fat and beginning to think that I won't ever change, but with that said, I believe there is still a net benefit to trying.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Today is a big day for me. Once a month I like to do an extreme exercise day. 

So, today's my day. 

It'll start with an hour workout in the gym. Full body with medium weight and absolutely no rest between sets. Squats,incline and flat bench press, military presses, etc.

After the gym I'll cool down and rehydrate. I'll make the 45 min drive to the river and kayak approx 3 miles to the trail head. Once there l'll do 5 miles then stop and eat, rehydrate. I'll head back to the kayak as fast as I possibly can, cutting 2 miles off the hike. Once back to the kayak it's 3 miles back to camp. 

Once back I check myself for any bugs, shower and head back to the city to carry on with my day. 

The combination of above is a killer. I'll have my pack/gear which adds weight and move with purpose, no rest except for the drive which can't be avoided to stay within my time frame. 

It's almost 4:30 Am.......I had a 6 egg breakfast with oatmeal a pile of blueberries a little over an hour ago. 

One hour weight workout, 6 miles in the kayak and the 8 mile hike with approx a 20 lb pack. 
It's time to bug out......later !


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like fun. Enjoy! I would much prefer that as to getting ready to head to work.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> Sounds like fun. Enjoy! I would much prefer that as to getting ready to head to work.


Had a great time and the weather can't be beat......its 68 here and full sunshine !


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

Cross fit bro.... "No curls in the cross fit box!!!"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well tinker just get out there and do it--you don't have to kill yourself trying to look like a greek god just set a goal and take little steps. Before you know it you'll wake up and wonder how you pants got so big.


----------

